
YouTube censoring comments that recommend PeerTube - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/degoogle/comments/dtvaur/proof_that_youtube_is_censoring_us_they_hide_the/
======
mikece
I understand the annoyance, but why _should_ Google allow someone to advertise
a direct competitor to YouTube in the comments of a YouTube video? It's not a
free speech platform: it's a platform for Google to sell advertisements mixed
into user-generated content.

